# Free Time Unlimited - subscription for kids



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

http://gizmodo.com/5965781/amazons-new-3-kid+friendly-subscription-service

Hmmmmm........ I must investigate this further.



> Amazon's just launched Free Time Unlimited for its range of Kindle Fire tablets. It offers unlimited access to age-restricted movies, games and books for kids, for $3 a month.
> 
> Essentially a subscription service for children, the service lets you tell Amazon your offspring's gender and age, and then a custom library of books, movies, apps and games is conjured. There's content here from Disney, Nickeloden, PBS, Marvel and plenty more, and it's an all-you-can-eat selection, so your little ones can read or watch whatever they want.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

This seems great.  I almost want to buy my daughter a new kindle just to get freetime (she currently has my old first generation).  It sounds like it will be a great deal. I wish they would add freetime to the older generation but perhaps it isn't possible.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

~joanna~ said:


> This seems great. I almost want to buy my daughter a new kindle just to get freetime (she currently has my old first generation). It sounds like it will be a great deal. I wish they would add freetime to the older generation but perhaps it isn't possible.


I ended up buying my girls Nabi2's for $129 on black friday instead of the Fire, but i'm still pondering exchanging them. This makes it more interesting with the book aspect.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

It includes apps.... but my kids are on the outside of the range for books.



> Kindle FreeTime Unlimited is the first-ever all-in-one subscription that brings together all the types of content that kids and parents love - books, games, educational apps, movies and TV shows. With unlimited access to thousands of hand-picked titles for kids ages 3-8, parents don't have to spend time (and money) guessing what their kids will enjoy, and kids can explore a world of age-appropriate content on their own - no ads, no in-app purchases.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep! I was all excited but my kids, though they are only 5 and 7 are reading books above this age range.  It's too bad.  I was excited for a moment!  I thought this could be an answer to prayer since I'm going broke trying to keep their Kindles fed with books they love.  I wonder why the low age limit.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

My 2nd grader would be ok with the books, but I only paid $129 for the Nabi's on black friday - and i would have to upgrade to the HD to get the same feature (the camera), so i'm thinking I can actually buy a lot of books for $140. More than is available!  

It would be nice if they would expand it - even a limited selection for the older set would be nice.

I just really really want time limits and Nabi doesn't believe in them... but they have good educational stuff and I actually can really use that too.

Meanwhile, did you know my fancy BT keyboard shipped LOL!!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

~joanna~ said:


> This seems great. I almost want to buy my daughter a new kindle just to get freetime (she currently has my old first generation). It sounds like it will be a great deal. I wish they would add freetime to the older generation but perhaps it isn't possible.


The Amazon site on Freetime said that it would be available for the 1st gen Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Also indicates that you can start with a one month free trial. . . . .


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

They announced this on the Amazon Kindle facebook page last night and there are a LOT of comments that are upset that the first gen Fires aren't included....so maybe they will come to their senses and add it?


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Tempting, be good to keep them quiet for a little while!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

wavesprite said:


> They announced this on the Amazon Kindle facebook page last night and there are a LOT of comments that are upset that the first gen Fires aren't included....so maybe they will come to their senses and add it?


I could insert some snarky comment.... but shall refrain.

They *should* do it - it is all about content... Mommy/Daddy is getting an new HD, hands the old one down to Junior... and subscribes to this for them. Win-win for amazons content consumption model.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

wavesprite said:


> They announced this on the Amazon Kindle facebook page last night and there are a LOT of comments that are upset that the first gen Fires aren't included....so maybe they will come to their senses and add it?


It could be an app memory issue on the first gen Fires. This is an app that could potentially eat a lot of memory and the way they've currently got the memory separated in the 1st gen Fires that could quickly become an issue.


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

> They *should* do it - it is all about content... Mommy/Daddy is getting an new HD, hands the old one down to Junior... and subscribes to this for them. Win-win for amazons content consumption model.


This is exactly what happened in our household. As of right now the product page says that it is available for the new fire not the original. Hopefully that will change but we will see.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

wavesprite said:


> They announced this on the Amazon Kindle facebook page last night and there are a LOT of comments that are upset that the first gen Fires aren't included....so maybe they will come to their senses and add it?


But it IS available for the current non-HD model. . . . . .one might suspect that the software isn't that different so that it could maybe be added, except the 1st Fire Software is 6.3.1 and the 2nd Fire Software is 10.2.3. So maybe they're not as alike under the hood as they appear from the outside. 



Meemo said:


> It could be an app memory issue on the first gen Fires. This is an app that could potentially eat a lot of memory and the way they've currently got the memory separated in the 1st gen Fires that could quickly become an issue.


Good point. . . . .


----------

